# iPhone X vs iPhone 11 pour VIDÉO



## manguidem (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
J’aimerais avoir des avis éclairés sur les différences entre l’iPhone X et l’iPhone 11 en ce qui concerne la vidéo.

Mon utilisation essentielle sera de la vidéo, l’objectif étant d’avoir la meilleure qualité d’image possible (sachant que ce n’est qu’un téléphone avec un petit objectif...), sachant que je filme déjà avec un stabilisateur et généralement en 1080 a 60i/s.
Évidemment vous allez me dire que pour de la vidéo le mieux serait une vraie caméra, mais pour des côtés pratiques et aussi de coût, j’ai exclu cette option. 

Je peux acquérir un iPhone X à 450€ par un membre de ma famille, et l’iPhone 11 neuf à 750€ en ce moment sur Amazon.

D’où ma question : selon vous, est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup de mettre 300 euros de plus pour le 11 ou le X pourra suffir ?

Merci d’avance à ceux qui pourront me répondre !


----------

